# Molds



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We have been using the rubber maid utility trays. But I don't like the shape, it is just a little wider than I think it should be. they are also not holding up, so we are going to make some wooded molds or maybe plexi glass. Since we have only used the plastic type molds, how much of a change in going from the "plastic" to wood is there going to be?? does anyone use plexi glass or is the plexi glass not a good to use for molds? We are soaping like crazy, we have that gun show coming up and want at least 1000 bars(DD1 wants closer to 1500),because there are more craft sales in March. so if we are going to run into problems with the wood, we will stick with the trays for now. Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have only ever used wood molds and they have held up fine. Of course I've only been soaping for a little over a year so that's as long as my trial goes. I have heard of molds made with plexi that don't need to be lined. That would be wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Right now I have several Martha Molds that I'm using but I want to try wooden molds with silicone lining. I've heard of soap sticking with the Plexiglas molds so I would personally stay away from those.

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I love wood, but you do have to line it with freezer paper. The only plastic ones I used warped on a crazy hot gel once.

Bethany


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I now use wood and as soon as my hubby has a few more together, by 3 Martha Molds are up for grabs.

Autumn


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the foam to line with. Once it got *broken in* which took about 3 uses, I no longer have the odd pits and bubbles on the edges of my soap. I recently bought a TOG slab mold that came with the foam and after two batches my bars are perfecto....well at least the outsides of them! I like the wood because I like to gel.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh I wish I could say that about my foam liners. Mine worked perfectly for months then all of a sudden I started getting pits and craters. I didn't change my recipes or anything. Then I tried quilters mylar and it stuck really bad. I may give that a try again and use mineral oil to see if that makes a difference because I HATE using freezer paper. :/


----------

